# My lake front property in SW Mn



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope this works,lol.My place is upper right corner of pick.The water is covering my nieghbors bean field.Whats left of it anyway after 60 mph winds with hail.

Cy Eisele | Facebook


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yuck, I've read about the heat up your way as well, with all that standing water the humidity has to be thru the roof.


----------

